# Problème partage réseau, Partage réseau moutain lion mac mi



## codiwar (8 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'essaye de faire un partage réseau afin de me servir de mon Mac Mini (2011) sous 10.8.2 en tant que routeur wifi.
Donc je branche mon Mac Mini en Ethernet et il est bien connecté à internet.
Ensuite j'active le partage wifi, je ne mets pas de mot de passe pour l'instant.
J'essaye un nouveau nom de wifi.

Donc là c'est ok ensuite je vais sur mon MacBook Pro Retina sous 10.8.2 et je rejoins le réseau wifi que je viens de créer.
Dans les ordinateurs que je vois, je vois bien mon Mac Mini et je peux lire les fichiers qui sont partagés.
Mais je n'ai pas internet.
J'ai testé sur les canaux en 2,4Ghz mais je n'ai pas internet non plus, puis ce qui m'intéresse c'est le wifi 5Ghz donc sur le canal 40
Je ne vois pas le wifi sous mon iPhone 4S (Pas de 5Ghz) donc ça c'est normal. 
Mais voilà je n'arrive pas avoir internet.
Je me demande si il n'y a pas des réglages DNS à faire ? Pourtant je me souviens l'avoir fait sous Lion et ça marchait correctement et je 
n'avais rien eu à faire. La seule différence c'est que j'ai installer Mountain Lion Server. Donc j'ai les services serveur qui tournent. 
Mais je n'ai pas de service DNS.. 

Donc voilà, j'ai essayé de remettre par défaut mes paramètres réseaux mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire.

Si quelqu'un à une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 as-tu coché "Partage Internet" dans Préf système / Partage ?

http://hpics.li/9f02af3


----------



## codiwar (8 Octobre 2012)

Oui oui bien sûr, je me connecte bien sur mon MacBook au wifi, le wifi est bien diffusé, mais je ne peux pas accéder à internet. Mais les fichiers locaux je peux y accéder, même si le transfert se coupe ou change de vitesse de transfert par palier (bizarre d'ailleurs)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

Il faudrait vérifier dans Préf syst / Réseau / Avancé / Onglet DNS qu'il ne reste pas des DNS "en dur" (en noir).

Il doit ne pas y en avoir, ou alors apparaissant en grisé (fournis automatiquement par le routeur).

Si DNS en noir, les supprimer.

Et bien sûr le macbook doit être en DHCP et obtenir une IP cohérente avec l'adresse IP du Mac mini (mais c'est le cas puisque le partage de fichiers fonctionne).


----------



## codiwar (8 Octobre 2012)

Effectivement avec le port Ethernet j'avais mon serveur DNS en noir (127.0.0.1) localhost quoi. Donc je l'ai supprimé. 
Toujours sur l'ethernet j'ai mon serveur DNS grisé : "192.168.1.1" ma Livebox, puis le domaine de recherche "home" en grisé aussi. 
Pour mon wifi j'ai mon adresse auto assigné 169.254.61.89, c'est bien écrit ici que le partage est activé, dans DNS je n'ai pas d'adresse ip n'y de domaine. Même pas en grisé.

Puis sur mon MacBook j'ai l'adresse ip 192.168.2.8.

Mon sous réseau de l'ethernet : 255.255.255.0
Du wifi : 255.255.0.0

PS: Sinon en local ça fonctionne très bien copie à 15Mo/s très stable je regardé l'activité du disque tout à l'heure, je n'avais pas fait attention. Désolé, j'ai donc pas de problème à ce niveau là, mais juste pour l'accès à internet.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

On parle du Mini ou du Macbook ?

Le Mini, sur sa connection Ethernet, doit avoir comme DNS 192.168.1.1 en grisé (la livebox).

Quand je parlais de supprimer d'éventuels DNS en noir, ça concerne le Macbook.

Ton icône wifi a bien cet aspect ?


----------



## codiwar (8 Octobre 2012)

Les DNS : 
Pour le MacBook (Wifi) c'est grisé (192.168.2.1)
Pour le Mac Mini (Ethernet) c'est grisé aussi (192.168.1.1)
Pour le Mac Mini (Wifi) il n'y a rien

Pour l'IP :
Pour le MacBook (Wifi) 192.168.2.8
Pour le Mac Mini (Ethernet) 192.168.1.36
Pour le Mac Mini (Wifi) 169.254.240.102

Oui oui sur le Mac Mini j'ai bien cette icône et je suis bien connecté au wifi de mon MacMini avec mon MacBook mais je n'ai pas accès à internet.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

A priori c'est ok, hélas je n'ai pas de deuxième Mac sous la main pour faire les tests.

Sur mon Macbook Pro, branché en Ethernet, lorsque j'active le partage internet (via Wifi) il prend l'adresse IP 192.168.2.1.
(révélé par un scanner d'IP).

Ca expliquerait que ton Macbook ait une IP 192.168*.2.*8.

Et qu'il ait 192.168.2.1 comme DNS, en grisé.

Si sur le Macbook, tu colles ça dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur, ça donne quoi ? 173.194.67.105


----------



## codiwar (8 Octobre 2012)

Oui, mais j'avais déjà fais un partage sous Lion une fois et ça avait fonctionné de suite. Le problème ne vient pas du 5Ghz puisque en 2,4 c'est la même chose. 
Mais je comprends quand même pas pourquoi j'ai une adresse IP en 169... sur mon Mac Mini en wifi ? Car l'adresse de ma livebox est 2.8.215.45 actuellement. C'est pour ça je comprends pas vraiment. Ca ne devrai pas plutôt être 192.168.2.1 ?
Ca ne trouve pas la page.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

Quand tu partages Internet, l'adresse IP wifi que tu vois n'est pas une adresse attribuée par le routeur comme ça serait le cas si tu étais connecté en wifi au routeur.

Ta Livebox est 192.168.1.1, donc si te connectes en wifi à elle, tu auras une adresse IP 192.168.1.X

Mais quand tu fais ton partage, le Mini est connecté par Ethernet à la LB, donc son IP Ethernet est 192.168.1.X

En revanche l'adresse wifi n'est pas fournie par le routeur, elle est donc auto-assignée.

Mon routeur est aussi 192.168.1.1, mon IP Ethernet est 192.168.1.X, mais mon IP wifi est actuellement :  169.254.252.248
(partage Internet activé).

Si je scanne mon réseau, je trouve "local user" en 192.168.*2*.1, donc je suppose que c'est l'adresse IP de mon Mac en tant que "routeur" pour le partage Internet.

Par conséquent si je connectais un autre Mac au mien, il devrait recevoir une adresse IP en 192.168.*2*.X

Et le serveur DNS serait (je suppose) 192.168.*2*.1

Je ne comprends pas ça  :  "Car l'adresse de ma livebox est 2.8.215.45"


----------



## codiwar (8 Octobre 2012)

Non non, j'ai un peu tout confondu là ^^ 23h30 j'en peux plus xD
Oui je sais pas du tout à quoi j'ai pensé. Voilà ma configuration de mon Mac Mini tout remis à zero (normalement)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

Le 127.0.0.1 me parait bizarre.

Depuis que je suis sous Mountain Lion les adresses en 127... semblent avoir disparu ?

Je tenterais de le remplacer par 192.168.1.1 (la Livebox) ou 192.168.2.1 (le Mini en tant que routeur du partage).

Faire "Appliquer" à chaque fois, sinon rien n'est pris en compte.

Encore une fois :

Si sur le Macbook, tu colles ça dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur, ça donne quoi : 173.194.67.105


----------



## codiwar (8 Octobre 2012)

Ca ne trouve pas la page. 
Je fais les tests.
Ah le 127.0.0.1 Désolé c'est moi qui l'ai rajouter pour testé, il n'y a rien de base, même pas en grisé mais je test quand même ce que tu m'as donnés là.

Non pour les deux ça ne marche pas, je laisse comme par défaut c'est à dire rien.
Voilà ce que me fait safari 6 lorsque j'essaye de charger une page internet que ça soit 173.194.67.105 (Google.com non ?) ou tout autre site. 
Puis ça reste bloqué ici. Mais je pense juste que ça n'arrive pas accédé et que c'est juste Safari 6 avec sa nouvelle barre de chargement




Je confirme sous Chrome ça reste bloqué sur "Envoie de la requête"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

Oui c'est Google.

L'intérêt du test est le suivant : si ton problème est un problème de DNS, alors en saisissant l'adresse IP du site au lieu du nom, tu dois arriver sur le site.

Donc si tu n'y arrives pas, c'est autre chose qu'un problème DNS :hein:


----------



## codiwar (8 Octobre 2012)

Ah d'accord.
Cela peut-il venir que j'ai OS X Server dessus ? J'ai deux services d'activé Partage Web (Justement ou son répertorié les images) et Partage de fichiers. 
Puis aussi Partage d'écran et Partage d'imprimante.
Sinon sais tu comment faire pour réinitialiser tout les réglages réseau ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2012)

Pour OSX Server je ne sais pas.

Pour supprimer tous les réglages réseaux, il faut faire tout ça :

*1. Préférences système* / réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi"

 Supprimer la (les) connexion(s) (sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")

*2. Trousseaux d'accès :* 

- en haut à gauche  : sélectionner "session" , classer par "type", chercher "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (ou aux connexions)

- en haut à gauche sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion. (ou aux connexions)

Ensuite recréer la connexion, la clé du réseau sera demandée.


----------



## codiwar (9 Octobre 2012)

Ok d'accord je te remercie beaucoup, je vais tester ça demain donc je répond que demain après mes tests. Merci encore pour ton aide. J'espère que je vais finir par y arrivé, car au faite je passe par le wifi de ma Livebox pour lié les 2, mais je ne peux lire que à 5Mo/s et ce n'est pas vraiment stable, ça varie entre 2Mo/s et 5.. Donc pour regarder des films en blue-ray par exemple ça ne passe pas, ou ça lag pas mal. Donc avec 14Mo/s je suis tranquil.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 voilà du concret, car j'ai pu tester ce matin : 


Livebox : 192.168.1.1
Macbook Pro (10.8.2), connecté en Ethernet, en DHCP 
Adresse IP : 192.168.1.16
Routeur : 192.168.1.1
DNS : 192.168.1.1  (en grisé)
Partage Internet activé
Wifi : adresse IP auto-assignée : 169.254.77.242
Local User révélé par scanner d'IP : 192.168.*2*.1


Au MBP se connecte un Macbook blanc sous Snow Léopard :
Wifi en DHCP
Adresse IP : 192.168.*2*.3
Routeur : 192.168.*2*.1
DNS : 192.168.*2*.1 (en grisé)

La Macbook blanc a accès à Internet sans problème.


----------



## codiwar (9 Octobre 2012)

Je viens d'essayer de supprimer toute les connexions comme vous me l'avez dit. Mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. Mais ce que je voulais, c'était plutôt supprimer tout tout les paramètres réseaux. Pas que le wifi. Comme sur un iPhone "Réinitialiser les paramètres réseau"
Enfin je compte peut-être refaire une installe de Mountain Lion du coup..  Car j'ai les mêmes paramètres que toi. Alors je sais pas. Je vous tiens au courant si je réussi. Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Si tu veux supprimer les paramètres réseaux, tu supprimes les connexions wifi comme déjà dit, ensuite pour ce qui concerne Ethernet, pour tout supprimer, il faut :

- déconnecter le câble Ethernet
- verifier que la configuration est bien sur "Automatique", et avec Configurer IPV4 : via DHCP
- ET, très important, aller dans l'onglet DNS qui doit être vide : supprimer tout.

Via DHCP et DNS vide = connection remise à zéro : quand l'ordi sera reconnecté, il recevra une adresse IP attribuée par le routeur, et l'information DNS fournie par le routeur également.


----------



## zenx (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour !

J'ai exactement le même problème. J'ai un iMac branché en ethernet sur la Alice Box. Sur ce même iMac, j'ai créé un réseau wifi pour pouvoir accéder à mes fichiers depuis mon MacBook et j'ai activé le partage internet. Ca fonctionne correctement pour ce qui est de l'accès aux fichiers. Par contre, impossible de profiter de l'internet depuis le MacBook. Je suis en 10.8.2 de base (sans la partie serveur installée). Je pense qu'il y a un bug car je suis quasiment sûr que cela fonctionnait quand mes deux machines étaient sous Lion...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 sur le Macbook, va dans préf.système / réseau / avancé, et relève les paramètres suivants : 

- onglet TCP/IP : Adresse IPv4, Routeur 

- onglet DNS : Serveurs DNS


----------



## zenx (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, mon problème est résolu. Je viens de comprendre la différence entre "Créer un réseau..." et "Partage Internet". Je n'arrivais pas à me connecter depuis mon MacBook à Internet parce-que j'avais crée un réseau depuis mon iMac pour pouvoir accéder au fichier de celui-ci et j'avais coché en même temps la case "Partage Internet". Erreur !!. En fait il ne faut surtout pas utiliser l'option "Créer un réseau..." (dans le menu Wi-Fi de la barre des menus du Finder) si l'on veut en même temps partager ses fichier et sa connexion internet. Il fallait simplement aller dans les préférences "Partage", cliquer sur la ligne "Partage Internet", choisir "Partager votre connexion depuis : Ethernet, cocher la case "Aux ordinateurs via : Wi-Fi", puis enfin cliquer sur le bouton "Options Wi-Fi..." afin de paramétrer le canal (pour moi 11 par défaut) et un mot de passe. En DNS sur mon MacBook, j'ai 192.168.2.1. Chose étrange, lorsque je change le canal pour le 36 (au lieu du 11 initial), j'ai toujours la même adresse DNS sur le MacBook mais par contre la résolution DNS ne se fait plus. Je suis obligé de mettre une adresse DNS en dur (8.8.8.8 c'est le DNS de Google par exemple) pour que cela fonctionne. J'espère que mon expérience en aidera certains...


----------



## catleyeti (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci pour le retour d'expérience : 1 an et demi plus tard, je confirme que ta solution fonctionne toujours.

Nous avons 2 MacBook Air sous 10.8.5, et une clef 3G pour internet.
J'essayais de partager internet depuis mon MBA vers le wifi... sans succès...

Comme tu as dit, pour que cela marche il faut :
- ne pas avoir créé de réseau,
- avoir une adresse DNS en dur (quelque soit le canal wifi choisi, dans notre cas).
J'utilise openDNS (208.67.222.222 et 208.67.220.220)

Encore merci!


----------

